
The AI-Box Experiment - georgespencer
https://yudkowsky.net/singularity/aibox
======
RodgerTheGreat
The rationalwiki article about the AI-Box Experiment has some interesting
speculation regarding possible arguments and strategies for the AI player:

[https://rationalwiki.org/wiki/AI-
box_experiment](https://rationalwiki.org/wiki/AI-box_experiment)

~~~
georgespencer
This is exactly the sort of thing I was looking to learn by posting this!
Thanks.

